# Patent: Likely Canon CN-E 16-55mm T/2.9 Compact Zoom



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 27, 2022)

> Canon’s next round of announcements will likely be for more Cinema EOS gear, and I expect a lot of RF mount cinema lenses in the near future.
> We do know that there are going to be RF mount versions of the Sumire line, as well as new compact cinema zoom lenses, and this could potentially be one of them.
> Canon 16-55mm T2.9 Compact Zoom
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## danivar (Jan 27, 2022)

Very nice! Will this be for full frame or Super35?


----------



## PowerMike G5 (Jan 27, 2022)

All the current CN-E compact servo zooms are for S35, so I'd imagine it'd stay S35, especially since one of the main points of the line is keeping the lenses relatively small.


----------



## danivar (Jan 27, 2022)

PowerMike G5 said:


> All the current CN-E compact servo zooms are for S35, so I'd imagine it'd stay S35, especially since one of the main points of the line is keeping the lenses relatively small.


True but I would expect Canon to make more FF cinema cameras to compete with Sony's offerings.


----------



## PowerMike G5 (Jan 27, 2022)

danivar said:


> True but I would expect Canon to make more FF cinema cameras to compete with Sony's offerings.


Maybe this is the start of a full-frame version of this line. No one knows until we see it. But my guess is it will be S35 to keep with the current line.


----------



## Kjsheldo (Jan 27, 2022)

Seems like Super35, as 16-55 is a pretty standard Super35/APS-C focal length. Will be excellent on the C70 and future C300 RF cameras - hopefully even smaller than the 18-80mm t4.4. I'm sure they'll have some full-frame zooms as well, but will probably be huge and expensive.


----------



## will4m (Jan 28, 2022)

Since the Image Height is specified as 14mm, that would indicate a Super 35mm lens (as would also be expected for the other reasons mentioned above). (For reference: C300 III's sensor has a height of 13.8mm.)

Hoping this one has minimal focus breathing like the 18-80.


----------

